# Games Day UK-Post announcements and other news HERE!



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

With this years games day not too long to go I thought that instead of having many threads discuss individual features that one single thread can post all announcements. Like this one here. So any new things of note such as DE miniature range pictures-post them up here so the unlucky enough to get a ticket can discuss them here too!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool thread now i dont need to go tralling over heresy just to read any new news if its all in one place, makes my life much easier.


----------



## Waltermundo (Aug 14, 2010)

And so it begins....well the thread anyway!


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

This is what I've been waiting for... more than studio art.

Looking forward to hear/see what everyone turns up!


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

The Golden Demon is live on the GW site.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Perhaps not QUITE Games Day, but there's pictures of the new Dark Eldar in the mail!


New GW newsletter


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*first official pictures*

let the drooling commence...









































































not to sure about the raider [will need to see more...], but the range looks rather promising :biggrin:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

Wow serious Nerdgasm right here. They are lovely, lovely looking miniatures. Hopefully this will mean a whole heap of DE armies will pop up in my local area.
Now if you don't mind I need to go and change my pants after seeing these new miniatures.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

the boys over at Warseer are uploading live pics like mad things...check it out *here*. That new FW landraider looks pimp, by the way!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The painted version of the Incubi over at warseer are jsut aweosme. Especialy the forgeworld. Which i had gone now. looks likie a great day out


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It does look pretty nice, is that a thunderfire cannon mounted in the hull or do my eyes deceive me? If so that's pretty cool, as the only thing that lets the thunderfie cannon down is the fact that it's so fragile being an AV10 artillery piece, but mounted on an AV14 tank, it becomes a whole lot more appealing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I prefer the old models ...... just kidding !!! May have to trade in my craft world pointy ears


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

that wych is fantastic

and that LR achilles. multimelta sponsons and a hullmounted thunderfire cannon is just epic!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> It does look pretty nice, is that a thunderfire cannon mounted in the hull or do my eyes deceive me? If so that's pretty cool, as the only thing that lets the thunderfie cannon down is the fact that it's so fragile being an AV10 artillery piece, but mounted on an AV14 tank, it becomes a whole lot more appealing.


Agreed, becomes fairly badass too. And will probably look hot when painted


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Liking these updates so far. Can anyone tell me if the solitaire is present in the DE codex? If so I may just swap allegiances.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, the Dark Eldar look like shit.
I liked the old models better.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Meh, the Dark Eldar look like shit.
> I liked the old models better.


well there's always one


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

My post in the DE thread...



KingOfCheese said:


> Personally i think the new models look absolutely terrible.
> I liked the older models better. The new Raiders in particular look terrible.
> 
> Sure, some of the models have more detail than the old ones, but they are nowhere near the standard of the newer models from other races.
> ...


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I wasnt too impressed by these new models but now I feel a bit better. 

Raider is horrid and the incubi weapons are putting me off but the rest is nice. Bikes and that wych is just about perfect.

I'd be interested to see how the mandrakes and grotesques come out if they are still in.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Any word on whether or not the Solitaire has made it into the DE Codex?
There's mention on Warseer that the Harlequins are in but nothing else.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

And all 6 people on Earth that play DE rejoice! 

Love that Land Raider.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

love that raider!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn You Gw You'll Make Me Buy An Other Army


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The LR Achilles certainly looks like its going to be a horror on the battlefield.
I may start another SM army just so i can field one of them :biggrin: Not for a while though.

Its about time something was done with the Thunderfire Cannon, the first attempt was a piss poor effort; AV10! Pfft! Granted it sits at the back most of the time but still....

SGMAlice


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Well there goes a paycheck come Nov.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've just been around the internet to collate all the images I could get me hands on. 

I will edit this post to add descriptions of the pictures once I've posted.

*EDIT*
I Broke the pictures over several posts to make it a little easier on the eyes :biggrin:


Full credit to those who took these pics.

Let the pictures flow.

Codex Cover










Warrior Sprue










Other Side










Ravenger?(flying ship things) Sprue










Other Side










FW Ork Weapons Sprue 1










FW Ork Weapons Sprue 2










Incuni, these are most likely resin masters used to show detail, but if it wetre a plastic kit it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Painted Incubi











Wytches? 











Leilith (Sp) Special Character











New FW Dreads











Shadow Spectre from a presentation:











New Jetbikes











More Incubi











More Wytches?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Wytches?











Warriors











What looks like it could be some sort of character bike?











Lelith Vs. Banshees











Wytch?










Warrior


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Warrior











New Vs. old Warrior (Note this is a resin master Vs. the plastic old warrior, hence the difference in size.)











Eldar titan











Dreadnought arm











New Necron Tomb Stalker











Eldar Lynx











Achilles Land Raider











Close up of Gun















I'm not a DE player so may have some of the names wrong but there you go folks :grin:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Really like the new DE, and that Land Raider looks awesome.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

here are some pic's of the Warhammer Forge.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Muchos thanks to those posting updates. I am drooling over the possibility of a new eldar aspect.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I am actually having sexual feelings towards the new Lelith model..... That IS a bad thing isn't it?:blush:


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

rep for the first person that can give the following info about the BL and digi-books.

Any further HH news?

Are they doing back catalogue inc oop for digi books?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I still do not like the new raider, despite looking at it several times. Just looks too much like a pirate ship to me. I am sure gonna miss the can opener look the old raiders had.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, some of those new minis look pretty sweet. 

On another note, is it me or has the standard of golden daemon entries gone down a bit this year? Or rather, looking at the pics on the GW website, the judging seems to have given more props for posing and converting, not just the painting. Maybe the pics were poor and they look better in real life...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I am so pissed right now! Ever since I got in the hobby with my Eldar years ago I swore I'd expand to a second army when DE came out with a new codex. Now there is all kinds of awesome flowing in at once and they offer me new shiny Craftworld Eldar to boot...

I am so torn!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> man, some of those new minis look pretty sweet.
> 
> On another note, is it me or has the standard of golden daemon entries gone down a bit this year? Or rather, looking at the pics on the GW website, the judging seems to have given more props for posing and converting, not just the painting. Maybe the pics were poor and they look better in real life...


Pretty sure those are finalists and not the winners.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

OHHH I like the look of those new aspect warriors and eldar tanks. May be some really good FA for eldar now! Also I think the DE are beautiful too and thats not even cos they're new. The Jetbikes are lovely!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hahaha! The best entry into this years Golden Daemon must have been this one:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Hahaha! The best entry into this years Golden Daemon must have been this one:


I freaking hope so, that puts a smile on my face.

I'm not digging the new incubi mini. My buddy plays DE now and they seem clunky and armoured instead of speedy and agile like the old. Wythces seem much closer to the eldar models. (Yes I know same race diffretn views...) Oh well. Great work on the posting info guys!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> I freaking hope so, that puts a smile on my face.
> 
> I'm not digging the new incubi mini. My buddy plays DE now and they seem clunky and armoured instead of speedy and agile like the old. Wythces seem much closer to the eldar models. (Yes I know same race diffretn views...) Oh well. Great work on the posting info guys!


Of the DE things I like the new Speeder/jet bike thingie, look awesome in my opinion...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Hahaha! The best entry into this years Golden Daemon must have been this one:


This wasn't a winning entry, it was just one of the finalists. It belongs to a guy on warseer.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> This wasn't a winning entry, it was just one of the finalists.


Damn GW judges... Have no sense of humor... 


Edit: 999th post... Getting close...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, the Warhammer Forge stuff is amazing. Chaos Dwarves confirmed, some sort of Nurgle Warriors of Chaos/Marauders of Chaos army, Chaos Ogres, Empire Landship, Empire special character, Empire Halberdier upgrades...quite a haul.

On another note, the Incubi are some of the single sexiest miniatures Games Workshop has ever produced, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Warhammer forge has an awesome toad dragon.


----------



## Dillusion1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

Forge world Warhammer forge was amazing, and i finally bought some Ogre Rinoxes.

Have to say as much as there were a couple of really amazing paint jobs... i was expecting far more from the GD comp. Not so much blown away as underwhelmed.

I'll definitely be entering next year if its come to this.

Winners were great though, it just seemed to have very small numbers and not many true contenders.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just to expand slightly on the already posted Warhammer Forge Pictures




























































































And more:




























Pics by BolS:



































































































More pics by DM_0_0 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625019919732/with/5025659660/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025659660/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025133163/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025025317/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025027195/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025650336/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025028041/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025641658/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025659058/in/set-72157625019919732/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025640346/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025651776/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025045211/in/set-72157625019919732/

The first book will be "Tamurkhan - The Throne of Chaos":
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025019445/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025634026/in/set-72157625019919732/


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I love the Nurgle/Plague stuff, love anythign nurgle, i think its totaly adorbale, so its always nice to see new models 

And the Chaos Dwarves stuff looks pretty neat


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this was one of the highlights for me 










i want to know more about this guy


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

I can definitely see those Plague Toads becoming the model of choice for Beasts Of Nurgle; _way_ better than the current metal BoN model.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> I can definitely see those Plague Toads becoming the model of choice for Beasts Of Nurgle; _way_ better than the current metal BoN model.


Agreed, and i woundt be suprised if people try to the Toad with rider into a Herald of Nurgle on a Palaquin some how, even though id still take Epidemus though but thats just my preference......

Kinda miss my old Nurlge Deamon army now lol


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If that is how good they can make DE; I cant wait till the SW second wave gets here.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

New Eldar aspect? OK...

The DE stuff is simply amazing. At least, the DE stuff they've painted up is. First thing's first: getting your hands on the kit and trying to hash something together. GW has produced some nice kits with the Blood Angels. Those will be a tough act to follow. If the DE stuff is half as nice, I believe I'll be spending the next year or so piecing together a bit of an army.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW.

Lots of great stuff. 

Dark Eldar are looking great, I don't mind the new Incubi, they just ooze cruel and malice IMO. Perfect for Dark Eldar. I've never thought of Incubii as swift like the rest of their force, more like the heavy hitters that attack once the enemy has been worn out. 

New Eldar aspect is cool, wonder what they will be like. The Lynx seems good too.

Land Raider Achilles is awesome. Hello Thunderfire Cannon.

Then theres the Warhammer Forge stuff. All of it looks fantastic. They are adding so much more variety to the creatures of the Warhammer world, which is a great thing.

All in all, this is probably the most awesome realeases in one time that I've personally seen


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> I can definitely see those Plague Toads becoming the model of choice for Beasts Of Nurgle; _way_ better than the current metal BoN model.



I was thinking the same thing LMAO

Also..

*CHAOS DWARFS!!!! YES!!!! MY FANTASY ARMY CAN RISE FORM THE ASHES!!!!!*


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

So much awesome stuff! 

Thankfully I've been saving up for no reason, but the reason is now here!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

So much grey crack goodness. I may od(Or at least my wallet will)


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol sorry, but what is warhammer forge?
all those new models look great 2, that epic sized dragon and giant are amazing looking.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warhammer Forge is the dedicated team of sculptors and writers expanding the Warhammer fantasy range in a similar vane to Imperial armour.
I think in the last few years FW has changed from a expensive show piece producer to a more useable in game model producer which has likely made them more viable as a business so GW have expanded them, i love the big center pieces but the conversion kits and stand alone army stuff like renegades and death korps are more attractive to people because they can buy them to use without too many special rules or the need for extra books.
I have never liked the chaos dwarves, but i think they have a place in warhammer so its great they are on the way back thanks to this new team, it may also mean we see other specialist armies like Kislev,araby or nippon. Ok they will cost the earth but if they take your fancy, may mean we might see some dogs of war type stuff or rules for them, and most of all we may get some more stunning scenery hopefully with some thought paid to cost.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm mostly excited about Warhammer Forge because if Forge World is going to create an entire army in resin for Fantasy, it creates a precedent for other game systems as well. I won't beat around the bush - I don't actually care much about the Chaos Dwarfs themselves, but I am interested to see how they do. If it turns out that the Chaos Dwarfs sell well (and their accompanying Army Book is written decently) then I'd be quite excited to see what Forge World can pull off with 40K given the same opportunity.

Is that Adeptus Mechanicus I smell..?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I'm mostly excited about Warhammer Forge because if Forge World is going to create an entire army in resin for Fantasy, it creates a precedent for other game systems as well. I won't beat around the bush - I don't actually care much about the Chaos Dwarfs themselves, but I am interested to see how they do. If it turns out that the Chaos Dwarfs sell well (and their accompanying Army Book is written decently) then I'd be quite excited to see what Forge World can pull off with 40K given the same opportunity.
> 
> Is that Adeptus Mechanicus I smell..?


Thats a good point. The trouble I see with this is that the FW books alone come in at £40 a piece, but I expect the amount of detail would be hugh. 

Quick somebody send them an email to make sure they understand we need a mechanicus list and models.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd say that the Chaos Dwarfs should be ineresting to see what becomes of them, if only for the above reason it could give rise to other full armies.

That said, for some reason I've always liked the Chaos Dwarfs... if the rest of the range is as impressive I'll certainly be tempted into buying them.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

And if FW sell it all well, it may make GW release a given army in plastic, which makes it cheaper for everyone


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Agreed, im not a fantasy player, all though Chaos Drawves sounds awesome, but its more for me like what this could possibly lead to, like me and a cool friend of mine both love Ad Mech, think they are awesome and always like the look of the themed conversions people have done for Ad Mech.

So assuming Chaos Dwarfs sell well, which from what i can tell people like the idea of them, so i can only assume people will actualy buy it, plus for them to even contemplate the idea let alone do it, then clearly there must be a demand for it right? So i hope that if sucessful it will lead into 40K and finaly get me and my friend Ad Mech we so desperatly want. Assuming GW allow the books to be tounry legal since thats the main draw back from IA i have currently, they are cool and all that yet arent really Tourney legal which is a shame since id love to do a Nurge Renegade army from the IA :'(

So while i want it to do well, first thing i want is for GW to make it tourny legal


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Loli said:


> Agreed, and i woundt be suprised if people try to the Toad with rider into a Herald of Nurgle on a Palaquin some how, even though id still take Epidemus though but thats just my preference......


So take or convert up an Epi model, and stick it on a chariot drawn by 3 of the plague toads 

damn...I think I want to make that myself now...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

3 hours to go before the buss leaves for the ferry, since it hasnt been mentioned I figured I would add some such.

It can be seen on some of the pictures of the Dark Eldar (Whyches I think) but the swords they use are just like the one from that girl in Soulcalibur, basically their swords can be extended like teeth with a wire in between. Im sure you know which soul calibre girls weapon Im talking about. You get a few of them on the sprues.

The sprue pictures here are really bad imo, I have the complete pictures of them, the whole sprues. They kinda stopped me from photographing them all once I started taking pics of the codex but I did managed to get complete pictures of the Raider, Warrior and Wych sprues I think. They had 6 sprues on show and I got complete pictures of 3 of them.

Just a few more hours until I can upload them so you can take a look, Im sure the complete pictures can be found someone else though. I cant have been the only one to take complete sprue pictures.

I think that new Landraider is the one they have been talking about maybe GK and Sisters getting as a standard HQ. Dont quote me on this though but it is the LR people have been talking about in regards to the large cannon in the LR hull.

There was a THQ Dark Millenium seminar where you needed tickets to get in, they said they were going to reveal something big. Maybe next faction or something else, I didnt get to go in since I didnt have a picture of it.

It hasnt been posted in this thread yet but I also have pictures of the Dark Eldar background art as well as some of the early Dark Eldar background consept pictures.

Im so tired now I can hardly consentrate at all, my vision is a bit blurry so plz ignore any spelling errors.

If I remember correctly the Dark Eldar Kabals or whatever they were called, the elite guys anyways, get to carry assault weapons. The codex designer, cant remember the name of the guy for some reason, said that most have Rapid fire weapons but the elite dudes got assault weapons. He also mentioned some of them having Assault 6 but I may be mistaken on this.

In the khabals section of the codex there were 4 entries, was too busy taking pictures to read what it said but will take a look once I get home. Too blurry on my camera screen to really see it.

I was at the giant sm statue at both 1pm and 2pm but I only met a guy from Librarium Online, would have been nice to meet up with some more people.

I also met and had a short interview with Romeo from Battlefoam and he has some great news for people in Europe who wants to get their hands on some juicy BF bags.
We also talked about maybe getting you guys some nice discounts on BF bags so once I have talked it over with the other moderators you guys might be pleasantly surprised.
Cant quarantee anything though.

I also met the Beasts of War guys but only Warren and the crew were there doing interviews and stuff. I thought I smelt some cheese when I entered the arena (think 3 Monoliths in a 1000pt game) but alas Darrel or whatever his name is was not there. Nor was the other guy who does the whats in the box videos. Im so sorry I cant remember their names but I have a hard time consentrating atm 

I got James Swallow (slurp slurp) to sign my Faith and Fire book, he was pleasantly surprised because not many people came up with that book it seems. I had a short interview with him and he mentioned that the prequel to Faith and Fire will be out and also mentioned Sanctuary 101 I believe. Cant remember but I have it on video so will upload that on tuesday or so.

I mentioned it in the GK thread (to tired to notice and only had 10min of internet at the London airport place, 1£ for 10min, what a rip off! I get 2 hours for 29kr here in the cityterminal which is about 2-3£) but if you want to create an all female DE army it will be allot easier than before.

The (I think, or maybe other way around) the warrior sprue had 6 male bodies and 4 female while the whych one had 6 female and 4 male. I think there were 10-12 heads on each sprue.

One of the heads had a similar hairstyle to the world of warcraft female orc and female gnome. The one with the 2 pigtails going out, there were some really nice head options and the funny thing is all heads I saw were metrosexual, meaning they could be either male or female. Just paint them to look either way and people wont know the difference.

If you are thinking about using them for SoB conversions it wont really work because they are thin and tall. If a regular SoB head looks like this ( ) the DE looks like this ( ) and a bit longer. Elf heads basically 

The DE codex writer guy allso shows us some of his private DE collection but no pictures were allowed to be taken of them (Im guessing because of the paintjob :laugh. They did look really cool though with black and gold as the color scheme. Dont expect to see them though because as far as I know he only showed them when I was at the booth and no pictures were allowed to be taken of them.

The Dark Elf girl holding 2 weapons that can be seen on an earlier page is actually a special character. Not sure which one though, I dont remember kruellarghhaha or whatever being mentioned at all so I dont think its her.

It was a real bitch to even get close to the DE sprues and especially the Eavy Metal painted models (which I didnt manage to get pictures of). After standing behind the people infront of me for 10minutes I got really tired of standing there (had already spent 8 hours walking around London freezing my ass off the day before, I was also mistaken for a homeless person when I sat down to rest by the Kings row underground entrance , there was warm air flowing from there so I managed to got get some warmth but people though I was a beggar sitting there with my cup of marsmilkchake from the MC donals just down the street). I moved up really close to the people infront of me (they pushed their way past me earlier) and started sighing and yawning and breathing heavily down their necks. I could tell they really didnt like it and after 2 min the left and I pretty much got first row access to the sprues, preview codex and the author guy. There was a guy next to me who stood there for over an hour asking questions about everything related to the DE. There was really no organisation at all. First come first serve pretty much, they should have done it like the authors signing where you had to line up and then got to go take a look. But I guess that would have been a bitch because everyone would have been asking the same questions.

I could tell they got a bit annoyed at me when I started asking about GK and SoB, they were there to show and talk about DE so they werent really in the mood for anything else 

Since Im a computer graphics designer myself I really enjoyed their showing of how they create their models. They do it in 3 ways basically, they sculptors can make 3ups, or make smaller ones directly and then they had this 3D pen thing they used to sculpt in 3D with, really cool thing. Since I work with 3DS Max I figured it would be really cool to get one of those pens but was told they cost around 18 000£ a piece, and thats without the software  I can dream cant I 

I asked the sculptors why there were so few female models in general, the guy I talked to kinda wanted to avoid the question mentioning that there were indeed allot of female models, like the sisters of battle and Dark Eldar (old warrior sprue), I shot all that down pretty quickly though by mentioning that SoB are blister only and the old DE had 1 or was it 2 female bodies per 1 box of warriors.

To those whining about the look of the new DE I have some good news for you, I will be selling my 80-100 DE warriors I have. I have about 25+ female models for those that wants to convert etc. Im hoping to get 30-50£ for the lot but have no idea what they are worth nowdays. So if you want some DE warriors for like 30-50pence per model do send me a PM 
Most of them do have horrible paintjobs though, not mine origionally. So if you just want cheap models you can prime black and repaint or do some Simple Green to improve the paintjob its perfect for you.
For some reason most of them were glued together with superglue, so if you want to touch them up you will have to scrape that off. Ive already done so on most of the female torsos because I wanted to create an all female army.

I would rate the paintobs a 0 out of a million but thats just because Im insane :crazy:
So if you dont like the new ones, feel free to use the old ones. Ive got tons I wanna get rid of.

If anyone wants to trade new female torsos for my male ones feel free to contact me as well. I will gladly trade them on a 1 for 1 basis.

Other than this I cant remember much else at the moment. I got James Swallow to sign my Faith and Fire book with MadCowCrazy  He first thought I said MadCowTracy 

The music and noise was really loud everywhere, next year I will bring a better camera and a mic for the interviews I do. They were also playing some funny music ranging from Conan the Barbarian theme to other stuff. They played allot of Dawn of War music over the loud speakers as well but mostly random stuff which I thought was really funny.

I didnt buy too much, I bought FW stuff for 440£, the Kill Team space hulk card game and some books.

I was hoping for a sale at the 10 minutes left mark but they said no, I even got to talk to the general mananger there incharge of the Forge World sales section but didnt manage to convince him. He said they werent allowed to have sales so the thing I read about the US sale is probably not true. Then again I dont know, Americans do love their sales with their "Everything must go" state of mind.

There were tons and tons of FW stuff left at the end but I would say they prolly sold more than half of the stuff they brought. They had a deal going that if something you wanted was not in stock you got free shipping, lo and behold some of the Tau stuff I wanted was sold out 

I searched low and high for GK and Sisters of battle presence at the event but didnt really find much. I didnt see a single Eavy Metal painted model from their ranges but there must have been some somewhere right? If the GW sales section they only had 1 box of WH Inquisitor and henchmen box set though FW did have all their stuff on offer one way or the other.

If there is one unit from the SM codex I would really like to see sisters get its the Thunderfire cannon, it fits their theme so well with the ignore cover rounds etc. Then again I also think they should allow the Exorcists to fire the same kind of rounds.

This is all for now, c ya guys in 6 hours when I get home. 30 min left on my internet time here though, so pop a message and I will try to answer it.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thought I'd add my two-penneth, not least because like our esteemed insane bovine above, I too tried to make an all-female DE army. I succeeded, however, (poke poke ) and now I'm faced with the quandry of whether to return to my Cult. What am I saying, of course I will 
RE the Incubi, it's worth pointing out that they are (were?) the only thing in the DE army with a armour save worth a damn (3+) and they were also the only unit that wasn't Fleet. So if they look a bit heavy and even clumsy compared to the other DE, that's because they are, and they're meant to be. If you don't like the weapon, I'd say replacing it with, for example, a Warhammer Chaos great weapon shouldn't be too tricky.

The new Lelith looks pretty cool, though less imposing than the old one. It's odd that they'd choose one of the better DE minis to redo so early in the wave. As always, I hate the pet rock they've stood her on, but that's just me. The new Raiders look a bit busy to me, I'll have to see them in the Styrene. Regardless, I've got eight assorted Raiders and Ravagers in my Cult, so I'm in no mood to replace them right now anyway 

The WH Forge stuff looks pretty amazing, as does the new Land Raider variant. Hope my Inquistor can still take her vanilla LR though, since building the one I use was a major job.

Ah well, off to photograph my Slaaneshi Warshrine. Those who care can hit up my Deviantart link below to see my Wych Cult before I add loads of new minis to it and feed my existing army list to the cat


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Warhammer Forge is the dedicated team of sculptors and writers expanding the Warhammer fantasy range in a similar vane to Imperial armour.


thanks for the info 

sounds like it was a pretty neat event though.... being in canada, you tend to miss out on large conventions of your favorite hobby :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> being in canada, you tend to miss out on large conventions of your favorite hobby :grin:


Being in Finland is the same sad thing...


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there any pics anywhere of the new DE models?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

foulacy said:


> Is there any pics anywhere of the new DE models?


Read the thread. There are numerous pics.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, page one has DE, page 4-5 have some other stuff, page 2 has a new landraider model.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There are some fantastic models on the way, that's for sure. I can't see a single DE model I don't like, and the new aspect warrior looks intriguing. Also, I think I may have found my new Wolf Lord. This guy is amazing, and would be worth the work to convert him.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like the shadow spectres are some kind of jump packing shuriken cannon wielding badasses. Just when I thought that I had enough Eldar.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Being in Finland is the same sad thing...


Im from Finland, well Ahvenanmaa, so thats no excuse 
Whole trip cost me 150euro so you cant blame that  Though my travelling route and schedule was a bit insane though 

Im now home btw and uploading my pictures and videos to my computer. Only got 600mb of stuff but there should be something worth watching in there.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing it. +rep for the mad cow for making such a huge effort!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

First picture coming up now. Its of the Background art for all the Dark Eldar boxes.
I will provide 2 pictures of the same thing, one scaled down and one in the original size.









Large Scale Picture Here


Raider Sprue








Large Scale Picture Here








Large Scale Picture Here

Raider Extras








Large Scale Picture Here








Large Scale Picture Here

Jet Bike








Large Scale Picture Here








Large Scale Picture Here

Wyches








Large Scale Picture Here








Large Scale Picture Here


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Looks like the shadow spectres are some kind of jump packing shuriken cannon wielding badasses. Just when I thought that I had enough Eldar.


Actually, they're mini-prisim cannons, and apparently they can do the joint fire thing.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Being in Finland is the same sad thing...


Yes, the pain of being far aways...form everything. Mexico here...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Actually, they're mini-prisim cannons, and apparently they can do the joint fire thing.


Now they just became even badder!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Masked Jackal said:


> Read the thread. There are numerous pics.


I can't believe you gave me neg rep lol.
And before you say I should of checked the thread, I'm on my phone and it takes about 10 minutes to go from page to page or thread to thread.

Thanks to the helpful people who pointed out which pages pics are on.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Im from Finland, well Ahvenanmaa, so thats no excuse
> Whole trip cost me 150euro so you cant blame that  Though my travelling route and schedule was a bit insane though
> 
> Im now home btw and uploading my pictures and videos to my computer. Only got 600mb of stuff but there should be something worth watching in there.


Thanks for what im assuming is the first batch of pics?

I really love the background cover art, seems so epic and calming 

Hope there are more

I like the raider sprues, and the Wyches seems hot and slender jsut by their sprues


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some unit info, as I promised not to post the pictures from the codex I will not do so. I wont name much of the wargear or wargear names either nor any stats. I will be a bit cryptic but thats because I respect the wishes of the designers.

As for some unit names here are the Wyches

Wych
Hekatrix
Hekatrix Bloodbride
Syren

I cant post their stats as I promised I wouldnt post pictures of the codex pages but I will say that Hekatrix has 1 more attack than Wych and Syren has 1 more attack than Hekatrix.

It seems the Wyches can chose between 3 types of wargear or maybe its related to if they are Wych, Hekatrix or Syrens.

They have some really cool wargear, one is the net you can see on the sprue. As with all nets, mancatchers etc in the game it reduces enemy model attacks with 1.

Second one gives D6 attacks instead of +1 for counting as two close combat weapons.

Last one are those swords that can split up on a wire like the Soul Calibur Girl.
Rerolls to hit and wound









They have 5 pieces of wargear.
Their wargear is pretty much the same as before with combat drugs and the rest, they have wychsuit but I take it thats just the 6+ armour save they have.

They have 4 special rules
Interesting here is the Power from Pain which is the tally master thing, when they kill units they power up basically. I think it was army wide buffs but it only applies to the units with this rule and also only from killed vehicles.
They have dodge with a 50% chanse to ignore (inv) assault attacks.

Reaver Jetbikes
Reaver
Arena Champion

4 pieces of wargear, combat drugs being the most interesting.

As all of the next stuff has been mentioned elsewhere I see no problem writing some of it down. 
As its a bike it gives +1 toughness and +1 to armour save. They can move 36" with Turbo Boosters.

Sharp pointy bitz on bike, turbo boost over an enemy, every bike does 50% dice attacks with space marine strength and no ap. As whoever is attack will be scared they duck for cover which protects them.

Ninja spiky mine bitz, if you got these extra bitz you now do 100% dice and 50% more strength, still no ap.

Sharp blade thing under jet bike, same as sharp pointy bitz but if a wound is caused they must take pinning test.

3 Special Rules
Power from pain the most interesting one

Incubi

Incubus
Klavex

4 pieces of wargear
+1 strength from one

Next one has been mentioned else where so I will just confirm it.
Demiklaves : adds 2+ attacks or 2+S, chose each assault phase.

They also have hand flamers like BA

3 special rules
Power from pain the most interesting

Klaivex has some more rules, one similar to Old One eyes but not as good as blood angels blood talons.

They can point at a IC and say "Im gonna whoop ya ass" gaining PE when doing so.

Kabalite Warriors

Kabalite warrior
Synabite
Kabalite Trueborn
Dracon

2 pieces of wargear
3 special rules
power from pain being the most interesting one

If I remember correctly these were Elites, I think these were the guys who could do 6 shooting attacks but not sure. They have Splinter Rifles if that means anything?

Basically the pages you got to look at contained no points costs or upgrades available, they were just the fluff pages with the stats and special rules.

There are some really really cool units in the DE codex but they all have shitty saves except for Klavex and Incubus. If you have things that ignore cover saves then DE will have to be very careful around you. Like Hydra Flak Cannons or Blessed Ammunition for Sisters of Battle Rhinos and Heavy Bolter Immolators.

They are extremely fast but paper thin, space raiders/pirates at their finest 

This is all Ive got. I know the names and rules texts for everything they showed but I cant show it since I promised not to, so DONT PM ME ABOUT IT!

Its just 2-3 weeks before preview copies hit the GW stores anyways 

I will put up some videos tomorrow. Now I need some sleep, been working on the pics and writing these things for the past 3 hours. If Im still alive tomorrow I will put up some interviews and stuff.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Loli said:


> Thanks for what im assuming is the first batch of pics?


Actually this is about it 
I was so worried I would run out of space on my camera that I didnt take that many pictues, I have a 2GB memory card in my camera but only used up 600 

I wanted to make sure I got the most interesting stuff but allot of people didnt want to get interviewed, atleast not the designers to an extent.

I have a picture of Jes Goodwyn holding his hand infront of my camera as Im taking pictures of the Codex Entries if thats of any use 

The other pics Ive got can be seen on other sites so its not that much more Ive got.

I can post everything Ive got if you want, some of it isnt that good because of the lights in the ceiling messing up the pictures since all the art and stuff was printed on that special paper that makes for excellent prints but reflects light like a mofo.

C ya all tomorrow.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

foulacy said:


> I can't believe you gave me neg rep lol.
> And before you say I should of checked the thread, I'm on my phone and it takes about 10 minutes to go from page to page or thread to thread.
> 
> Thanks to the helpful people who pointed out which pages pics are on.


I call it how I see it. If you couldn't find the pics when browsing on your phone, you should have waited until you got home and could look on an actual computer instead of making a dumb post.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Masked Jackal said:


> I call it how I see it. If you couldn't find the pics when browsing on your phone, you should have waited until you got home and could look on an actual computer instead of making a dumb post.


I was home, but my computer is broke, therefore I was hoping to get a friendly reply directing me to somewhere/a page where I could see the pics.

You may call it how you see it, I'm not doubting that but how about in future you think before you wrongly dish out neg rep and stop been an arse.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ladies don't fight, Jackal don't be a jerk.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know why so many people dislike the incubi models, they are now officially my favorite GW model. They just look so fucking evil, brutal as tits. 

I may have to stop building my Guard and Marine armies for a while and build up a DE army. Faaaack you GW, stealin all my money for college


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Widowmaker666 said:


> brutal as tits.


.... What kind of tits have you been looking at?:shok:



Widowmaker666 said:


> Faaaack you GW, stealin all my money for college


**FacePalm**:shok:


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor (Sep 28, 2010)

i love the dark eldar models 
i love the wyches and lelith they stolen my heart and scarfice it to khaine


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Khaine? I thought that DE only worshipped slaanesh? Could be wrong though.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

foulacy said:


> Khaine? I thought that DE only worshipped slaanesh? Could be wrong though.


Dark Eldar hate Slaanesh.


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor (Sep 28, 2010)

foulacy said:


> Khaine? I thought that DE only worshipped slaanesh? Could be wrong though.


dark eldar have never worshipped slaanesh they might scarfice souls to feed slaanesh to save their own but never worship slaanesh that what i gathered


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

foulacy said:


> Khaine? I thought that DE only worshipped slaanesh? Could be wrong though.


The DE don't worship Slaanesh, they hate and fear him/her in equal measure as much as the Craftworld Eldar and Harlequins.

edit: damn ninjas creeping about


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good on you for getting us all the information you could MadCow, I for one really appreciate it, especially after the agonizing trip you had to take getting there and back. I'd give you rep, but apparently I need to spread it around a little bit more so it won't let me.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Some things revealed at Games Day:
isotope99 from BOLS


> Ravager/Raider
> 
> Fast, skimmer, open-topped (no surprise there)
> 
> ...





> Almost forgot, Harlequins are in.
> 
> Didn't see any new types, just the Shadowseer and Death Jester, but maybe they are on a page that wasn't available.
> 
> With the shadowseer in, my guess is that they won't be allowed to ride in the raiders, they are after all pretty independent.


Gren Acid from BOLS


> So I was talking with Phill for a while and this is what I know:
> 
> Mandreaks are shadow bit chaos thing that eats souls and glow green(you on cover)
> New character former DE queen..and Vects wive....after he dump her, she started planning revange on him.
> ...


Drlove42 from BOLS


> Harlequins are identical to their craftworld eldar...smae statlines, wargear and points
> 
> Mandrakes have some kind of shooting attack that gets stronger with every kill they make
> 
> ...





> Warriors have 4 statlines on their codex page. Like a Eldar aspect squad has 2, one for the unit, one for the exarch the DE warriors had 4. Can't remember any more than that, but suggests multiple upgrade units for a squad maybe?


ArchonCryx from 40konline


> SO Games Day has passed, at last we get a first good look, and the view seems magnificent.
> 
> We seem to have a "dartboard Codex" at last - ie a codex where vurtually any combination of units will be some how competitive!
> 
> ...


Anaximander from BOLS


> Warriors - same str, T and BS as before. Armed with splinter rifle. Couldn't find stats on splinter rifle - anyone know?


Ahrha(question) and The Madman(answer) from BOLS


> I really hope the Shadowfield makes the cut, it softens the pain of having toughness 3.
> *
> The Madman:*
> someone asked that while i was there, its still in and from what he said, it's still the same.


Just some stuff for anyone who doesn't go on the BOLS forums.

Wyches are keeping their 6+/4++ save, and it is possible(not confirmed) that the Venom will be the same or very very similar as in the old Harlequin codex.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> As for some unit names here are the Wyches
> 
> Wych
> Hekatrix
> ...


"Warriors and wyches are troops. HOWEVER< you can also buy elite warriors and elite wyches (who have a fancy name that I forget). Elites has become very busy with the addition of Harlequins along with the new Incubi"


From this, a Hekatrix is a Wych upgrade character, a Hekatrix Bloodbride is an elite Wych and a Syren is a Bloodbride upgrade.

Same deal with Warriors/Syrabite and Trueborn/Dracon.

All in all, this is looking like it will be a fantastic Codex. I REALLY hope this is true: 
"We seem to have a "dartboard Codex" at last - ie a codex where vurtually any combination of units will be some how competitive!"

As that's what I think ALL Codicies should be.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> "Warriors and wyches are troops. HOWEVER< you can also buy elite warriors and elite wyches (who have a fancy name that I forget). Elites has become very busy with the addition of Harlequins along with the new Incubi"
> 
> 
> From this, a Hekatrix is a Wych upgrade character, a Hekatrix Bloodbride is an elite Wych and a Syren is a Bloodbride upgrade.
> ...


if it really is a dartboard dex, oh help me, I am going to be in love. I love my wolves, but I need a new xeno army after I sold my Nids... here I come DE


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor (Sep 28, 2010)

i think i do a wych and mandrake army i hope theres a wych lord


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> if it really is a dartboard dex, oh help me, I am going to be in love. I love my wolves, but I need a new xeno army after I sold my Nids... here I come DE


I just hope they don't blow the crap out of the wolves.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I just hope they don't blow the crap out of the wolves.


same, since I know both of my armies will face each other ALOT


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dealing with the DE will be difficult for my Guard army. I'll have to choose between shooting down their transports with my units' autocannons or trying to rapid fire those new jetbikes to death before they reach my gunline and rape the absolute shit out of it. I'm glad I have equipped my Chimeras with multilasers instead of heavy flamers in the turrets, as their S6 might do some damage to transports, freeing up my troops for a turn. If I can kill the transports before they reach my gunline it'll be all over for their passengers as I'll be able rapid fire them to death and mop up any that get too close with 10 flamers I use in my list. My maticre should also do a bit of damage to the enemy as well. Maybe I should bite the bullet and buy a FW hydra and use it instead of my Pasquisher if I know I'm gonna be facing DE before hand. I am happy that the DE are gonna be a force to be reckoned with though, as it'll ad a new challenge to the game, as well as a bit more variety to the local gaming scene.

I must say that I am happy that Harlequins are going to be the same as those in the Craftworld book. None of the silliness that us BT and DA players had to put up with, with the new SW/BA/Vanilla having different stats and points costs for some things which are identical otherwise. It's especially confusing, not just for us, but mainly our opponents considering it could have easily been fixed with a simple and decisive Errata document.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Im from Finland, well Ahvenanmaa, so thats no excuse
> Whole trip cost me 150euro so you cant blame that  Though my travelling route and schedule was a bit insane though



Hehe, did not even notice that! Lol! But as I am still a minor, means that I cant go wherever I would want... Personally I would have vent there, even tough the cost could have been high, and the same thing actually goes for every GW convention... Still a couple of years...  And after that... :shout: *Lets rock!*


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

That is the best golden daemon entry ever:biggrin:

Skar


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the pics and the info MCC, much appreciatedk:

Your pics are indeed of damn good quality, great stuff!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Dealing with the DE will be difficult for my Guard army.


3 words for you "Hydra Flak Tank", just bring 9 and DE wont be much of a problem  Atleast not the jetbikes and transports


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> 3 words for you "Hydra Flak Tank", just bring 9 and DE wont be much of a problem


who would ever buy 9 hydra flak tanks! :shok:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> who would ever buy 9 hydra flak tanks! :shok:


Well if DE do turn out to be a Dartboard codex and become very competitive then i imagine IG lists will start to feature them more and more, maybe not 9, but maybe a few here and their


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I imagine Guard will have the easiest time against the DE as we have weapons for every occasion and tanks to match.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I read the rules-I'm worried What "Power from Pain" does :S


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> I read the rules-I'm worried What "Power from Pain" does :S


Power from Pain is the new tally thing for Dark Eldar. Every time you kill a whole unit of infantry you gain a Tally point.

If I remember correctly the first kill gives all your troops with the rule Feel no pain, second one was furious charge, 3rd one was fearless.
Dont quote me on this though, Im recalling from memory and mine isnt that good atm due to lack of sleep


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Power from Pain is the new tally thing for Dark Eldar. Every time you kill a whole unit of infantry you gain a Tally point.
> 
> If I remember correctly the first kill gives all your troops with the rule Feel no pain, second one was furious charge, 3rd one was fearless.
> Dont quote me on this though, Im recalling from memory and mine isnt that good atm due to lack of sleep


Consider yourself quoted


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

That will be the downside for Imperial Guard players- their Infantry units are amongst the squishiest in the game so if the DE can crack open a couple of transports they're almost guaranteed to at least gain FNP.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> 3 words for you "Hydra Flak Tank", just bring 9 and DE wont be much of a problem  Atleast not the jetbikes and transports


I have 4 (2 x 2 Squadrons) and they get through a decent amount of enemy transports etc, and no way I'd consider 2 more, well maybe if GW do a plastic kit, but there needs to be at least one HS slot available for other options.

Time will tell I guess as there are 2 regulars who are going to re-boot their DE.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

HOBO said:


> I have 4 (2 x 2 Squadrons) and they get through a decent amount of enemy transports etc, and no way I'd consider 2 more, well maybe if GW do a plastic kit, but there needs to be at least one HS slot available for other options.
> 
> Time will tell I guess as there are 2 regulars who are going to re-boot their DE.


But you can have 3 in one squadron, so if you already have 4 just add 2 more to those  The hydra is quite good at shooting anything anyways, bikes of all types in particular though only skimmers lose their cover save


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant say as a chaos player I am going to enjoy dealing with skimmers. I find it hard as is to deal with them simply because I don't have any Really good fast moving units that can deal with their speed as well as the covers saves from going flat out. It will be interesting I look forward to having to learn how to deal with it.

@MCC great posts and great info! +rep for that!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> I cant say as a chaos player I am going to enjoy dealing with skimmers. I find it hard as is to deal with them simply because I don't have any Really good fast moving units that can deal with their speed as well as the covers saves from going flat out. It will be interesting I look forward to having to learn how to deal with it.
> 
> @MCC great posts and great info! +rep for that!
> 
> ...


yeah chaos doesnt have alot of ranged tank busters do they, should be interesting for you and my bud to figure out how to deal with Dark Eldar >D


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I REALLY am thankful that harlies are the same in the DE codex as the craftworlders get. Except next codex WE get the solitaire (hehehehehe..........)


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> But you can have 3 in one squadron, so if you already have 4 just add 2 more to those  The hydra is quite good at shooting anything anyways, bikes of all types in particular though only skimmers lose their cover save


I know, but 3 is harder to keep safe, and the 'squadroning' rules can make it go sour real quick..and 2 usually dishes out enough firepower to get the job done.

But hey, they are sweet models (although a bit of a bitch to build..FW ones), but I've never seen any IG'er with more than 4, and there's many of them in my area.

IG aren't short of anti-well anything options really, so DE shouldn't be that difficult, and most people panic when a new Codex hits, but it usually only take a few games to start finding the counters to deal with it.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Well if DE do turn out to be a Dartboard codex and become very competitive then i imagine IG lists will start to feature them more and more, maybe not 9, but maybe a few here and their


I can totally see 3-4, but 9 of any tank is a little over kill :laugh:
but then ago there are those people...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

If I remember correctly some guy brought 15 tanks or some such to a 2000pt tournament, he had 9 russes and chimeras and hellhounds. He didnt win the tourney but Im sure he kicked allot of ass


----------



## Cmdr.Krull (Sep 6, 2010)

Kicked a lot of ass and got his own handed to him maybe on turn three, I guess.

On the topic... DAMN YOU, GAMES WORKSHOP. For almost eight years, I could restrain myself from buying Dark Eldar by telling myself that the models looked like crap. And now, after I spent a considerable sum re-doing my office AND my living room, they release these models. Exactly on my birthday. DAMN YOU! DAMN YOUR DIRTY HIDES!


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know why people hate the look of the Incubi, or their swords; both look amazingly badass to me. They seem to have a lot of similarity to the swords wielded by the Tomb Kings Ushabti.

The only DE miniature I'm not liking is the Raider... doesn't look as streamlined as I was expecting. I think a lot of that comes from the sail; I think the sail should have extended the length of the Raider, or at the very least not be positioned at a right angle. At the moment it just looks like a token addition.

One point of confusion I'm having... the Shadow Spectre, that "new aspect"... is that for Dark Eldar or Craftworld Eldar?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Salahaldin said:


> I don't know why people hate the look of the Incubi, or their swords; both look amazingly badass to me. They seem to have a lot of similarity to the swords wielded by the Tomb Kings Ushabti.
> 
> The only DE miniature I'm not liking is the Raider... doesn't look as streamlined as I was expecting. I think a lot of that comes from the sail; I think the sail should have extended the length of the Raider, or at the very least not be positioned at a right angle. At the moment it just looks like a token addition.
> 
> One point of confusion I'm having... the Shadow Spectre, that "new aspect"... is that for Dark Eldar or Craftworld Eldar?


Where does it say you "HAVE TO" use the sails? It would be quite easy to customize them, just add some rods and you could create a true pirate ship.

Personally Im going to gut away the "cloth" from the sails and green stuff in human skins, just for the more evil look


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Just to throw in my two cents, I plan of finally starting my DE army when the new minis are available (finally can get some dark kin for my craftworld army, and I need a second army now anywho) and I love pretty much all of the models. I think the Incubi look awesome, really enjoying the demonic look. The raider looks fine by me, the only one im not sure about is the jetbike, but the more I look at it the more I like it so I figure ill change my mind in a few days or so . 

As a final note, I want to thank MadCowCrazy for the thread the rumours thread that is), it kept me up to date without trawling the net myself and for that I thank you.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Salahaldin said:


> One point of confusion I'm having... the Shadow Spectre, that "new aspect"... is that for Dark Eldar or Craftworld Eldar?


Its a Forge World model for one of the next Imperial Armour books. Its for Craftworld Eldar, nothing to do with DE's at all.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Since the ONLY aspect DE will EVER have (narrative wise anyways) will be the Incubi.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just found a WIP image of Lugft Huron.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

oblivion8 said:


> I can totally see 3-4, but 9 of any tank is a little over kill :laugh:
> but then ago there are those people...


I see IG run 9 tanks pretty regular. Most of the players at my local store run nothing but tanks, IG and SM and only get out when the tank gets wrecked, or blown up. 

nothing like staring down 3 Vindicators and 7 Razorbacks every game.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> I see IG run 9 tanks pretty regular. Most of the players at my local store run nothing but tanks, IG and SM and only get out when the tank gets wrecked, or blown up.
> 
> nothing like staring down 3 Vindicators and 7 Razorbacks every game.


no, i totally understand 9 tanks, I was referring to 9 of the same tank, that isnt a rhino/chimera. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Since the ONLY aspect DE will EVER have (narrative wise anyways) will be the Incubi.


They are beautiful models though. 40K for me is more about collecting, and an Incubi based army sounds ideal for me.

Are they plastic? If so, they may find some use for a WoC Slaanesh Chosen as well in part.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have only heard of them being metal sadly. Although having 5 to a box could work as long as it is 20 pounds or less.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I would guess 5 normal guys plus 1 sergeant type per box if they keep them similar to most Aspect Warrior boxes.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> I have only heard of them being metal sadly. Although having 5 to a box could work as long as it is 20 pounds or less.












those look pretty plastic to me.

EDIT: I guess they could be prototypes before the metal cast, but I don't think they would do that after the plastics have already been made.... I dunno....


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=13000014a

In the Pictures of the Incubi in progress they are stated as being designed for metal production.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, as Styro-J said. those are the prototypes. and for the record, they are resin, not plastic.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Some fantastic stuff coming out, well after the SW get finished (maybe before Logan wing) it looks like DE might be next (codex allowing obviously)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe not to incubi army then. Those scream "kitbash", but oh fucking no.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cant help thinking those incubi were going to be plastic, but someone thought not enough variation to justify the sprue, to be honest though i think they are going to be very multipart metal considering the poses, waiting for the price list at the moment to sees what we can sees....


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> and for the record, they are resin, not plastic.


potato, potato
tomato, tomato
plastic, resin

And for the record, I was wrong :laugh: new advance orders.


----------

